# Cloning a failing external hard drive



## Rkvarner43 (Dec 4, 2016)

I've searched through the archives and saw some old posts about DishArc, but is there any new information on cloning a failing hard drive? The drive is on a ViP211k.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Clonezilla Live is easy to use if you happen to have a computer designed to run Windows. You can download a bootable ISO and burn it to a CD or "burn" it to a USB thumb drive.

Some hard drive manufacturers offer software to clone drives and those should work as well (though you'll probably need one of their drives in your system).

There are also USB adapters that will clone hard drives at the push of a button.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Rkvarner43 said:


> but is there any new information


nope
nothing changed actually


----------

